# clomid(how long does it take to get on the right dose)HELP ME



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

Sorry bout thid girls,i havnt been on here in ages cause comp has been broken,i have been on clomid now for 5months the 1st 2months i was put on 50mg from days 2-5 but my folicles werent maturing then i was put on 100mg from days 2-5 for 2months and still my folicles werent getting any bigger,i was then put on 100mg from days 2-7,that is this month and i had the scan yesterday(friday)and it showed that i have 1folicle and that it is 12mm n that was on day 10 of my cycle.is this normal im so worried that this isnt normal and that its not going to work.i gt to go to the doc on tuesday for another scan to see if my 1 little folicle has grown at all   the doc says that as soon as i start getting healthy sized folicles then he will leave me to it for 3-6months but how much can a little 12mm folicle grow in 4 days?sorry to rant but have just felt so alone cause comp has been broken if any of you can help id appreciate it 

good luck to you all


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Hi, 

am sorry but don't know any of your answers as am new myself but just wanted to say don't panic. I have felt exactly like you - this whole process is so confusing. Have you tried posting this somewhere else poss where minxy will see it she is pretty good at answering all sorts of questions!

      

star9 x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

imnot quiet sure how to move it,do you know ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Follicles can grow about 2mm a day so in four days it could be 18mm it may be that you ovulate later not everyone ovulates on day 14..I ovulate on day 23ish ..how long is your cycle ?
Cat x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

my cycles r between 28 and 35 days long,i allways come on on day 28 or day 35 so is hard to judge but is normally 35days.can folicles grow any bigger then 2mm a day?   
sorry to be a pain


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If your cycles are 35 days then you are likely to ovulate later than day 14  ..I would just make it clear to the hospital/clinic that you often have a 35 day cycle and get them to keep scanning you.. if it was 12mm on day 10 it could well be 20mm by day 14 anyway and if you ovulate later it wouldn't matter if it grew slower than 2mm.

I would try not to worry .. eat healthily .. and wait to see what the next scan brings.. good luck 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya tanya,

    Its so confusing isnt it hun.

My first cycle i was on 50mg,im now on my 2nd cycle and thats 100mg.I dont have tracking scans just a cd21 blood test and that is useless.If it doesnt show up that i ovulated on cd14 they will up my dose again to 150mg.But i never ovulate on cd14 so its pointless.

Good luck for your next scan,i hope it all goes well for you.How av u been feeling with the clomid anyway?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi tanya,

I was in a similar position to you this month - I had 3 scans in total because my folly was too small and at the 2nd scan was told that it would probably be abandoned this month.  Then i went for a 3rd scan 4 days later and the folly had grown to 20.1mm from 13mm and it was all systems go.

Don't lose hope hun !!  

Nix.


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

max_8579 said:


> Hiya tanya,
> 
> Its so confusing isnt it hun.
> 
> ...


Thanx so much for your reply,iv had my scan today and was told by the doc that my little folicle is 16mm and get this he found another 1 lerking behind it that was 13mm anyt way the doc thinks that il ovulate at day 16-18 this month,my endometreom is 10.3 which i hear is very healthy,also he has told me that this is the right dose for me n he doesnt want to see me again for 3months as he thinks that il get a bfp within that time if not then he says that cause of all the damage i had to my tubes there is still a pos that they wont function but im looking on the good n hopefull news  
as for the clomid well the mood swings hv been the only thing iv had a lot of but i guess thats cause of the extra female hormoans.hope all is going well with you(keep me posted)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That sounds excellent ..nice thick endo is good news hun ..good luck     
Cat x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

thanx sweety   hope you get your bfp son too    
r u hving problems getting into the chatroom?cause i am and its driving me loopy


----------

